# Fly rod stuck together



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe try a heating pad on the outside ferule...see if it will expand enough to loosen up?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Two rubberized oven mitt grabber things. Just pull apart


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

use two rags and hold the rod behind your back under your butt and pull apart. Having it behind your back will force you to pull in the same direction and keep you from damaging the ferules. I just did this two days ago and it worked perfectly.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's an almost surefire way of separating two rod sections that are stuck together - but you're going to need a partner... Facing each other, you both grab the two sections with one hand on each - then slowly, while keeping the two sections aligned pull apart while twisting slightly. They'll come right apart - but remember each of you has to have one hand on one section while the other hand is on the opposite section. All you're doing is multiplying the amount of force in a straight line with a slight twisting motion...

I normally put my two piece fly rods together when I first get them -and almost never take them apart - so if this works on my rods it will work with yours... Good luck and post up how it works out...


----------



## Duncan (Dec 26, 2006)

rub an ice cube on the ferule and the rod on each side of offending ferule.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Run it under hot tap water.
Use ferule wax next time you put it together.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I do similar to what Capt. LeMay does...giver a little twist as you pull should start to come free


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Two chicks and some baby oil should do the trick.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks aloft for all the info guys, I finally got it apart, I had a buddy come over and we both pulled it apart,it did take a little twist to get it


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's an almost surefire way of separating two rod sections that are stuck together - but you're going to need a partner... Facing each other, you both grab the two sections with one hand on each - then slowly, while keeping the two sections aligned pull apart while twisting slightly. They'll come right apart - but remember each of you has to have one hand on one section while the other hand is on the opposite section. All you're doing is multiplying the amount of force in a straight line with a slight twisting motion...
> 
> I normally put my two piece fly rods together when I first get them -and almost never take them apart - so if this works on my rods it will work with yours... Good luck and post up how it works out...



It's good to have experience around when you need it!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

you didn't hear the part where I tried everything else before finally learning the best way to do it ... But that's why I chime in more often than I should - it is nice to hear things that get you there (wherever that might be...). Most of what I know how to do was taught to me by others a little further down the path (many, no longer with us).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

We had a thread on this a couple years ago. Look it up.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't forget to wax it before putting it back together again. After my first BVK got stuck I now use an old bar of Sex Wax I saved from when I used to surf a lot. So far no issues.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't tried this but it looks interesting...

http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/fly-fishing-tips-technique/dealing-with-stuck-ferrules-the-right-way/


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

I really like the 2 guy method and the rubber gloves for grip.

If you ever need to do this by yourself my dad taught me to put the rod behind you as you crouch down hold the rod behind your knees, your hands grip and spin the rod outside your knees as your legs, which have great power, separate your hands.

Not sure this is clear but it works and in the end it may save some of the baby oil for the ladies!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

X2 with what Capt LeMay said.

Here's my version

Run hot water on it (not piping hot, but hot) out of the facet for a while on the ferule. Then with clean rubber gloves, rotate it, twisting it out like you were unscrewing it.

Once out, really clean it good with some Dawn dish soap and warm water, including using a cotton swab with the soap solution, inside the ferule. Then wipe the slightest amount of coconut oil on a paper towel and then completely wipe it off.

Down the road, before you put it together at least several times a year to once a month, with the male end of the ferrule, rub it on the back of your sweaty neck (applying a bit of neck oil on it), and wipe it back off with your fingers. Then put the rod back together.

I rarely store my rods not broken down.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Neck oil huh?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> Neck oil huh?


Yep... Lol


----------

